# Stupid question...how do you properly put the truck in 4LO?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Alright- another stupid question here- what is the proper procedure for putting the transfer case in 4LO. My truck has the pushbutton 4WD (on dash)- the owners manual says something to the effect of being in neutral with the truck running and moving at 1-3MPH...??? What if I'm not on a gentile hill?

Anyone- what's the proper procedure for my truck with the Push Button 4x4?

Also- is it best to plow in 4HI or 4LO? I've always used 4HI just because I haven't had to plow anything more than 6" of snow...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Use 2 feet.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

grandview;909877 said:


> Use 2 feet.


Gee thanks...:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Meaning if you are on a hill put your left foot on the brake while in neutral to shift into 4lo.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

grandview;909877 said:


> Use 2 feet.


On my 75 Blazer, I had to.......2feet on the lever...POS

I guess they say to have it rolling slightly so the gears will intermesh without grinding.......Sitting still in neutral will probably work too.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Sitting still in neutral has always wrked for me on all of my trucks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;909869 said:


> Alright- another stupid question here- what is the proper procedure for putting the transfer case in 4LO. My truck has the pushbutton 4WD (on dash)- the owners manual says something to the effect of being in neutral with the truck running and moving at 1-3MPH...??? What if I'm not on a gentile hill?
> 
> Anyone- what's the proper procedure for my truck with the Push Button 4x4?
> 
> Also- is it best to plow in 4HI or 4LO? I've always used 4HI just because I haven't had to plow anything more than 6" of snow...


In neutral and rolling a 2 or 3 MPH works best.

When you want 4Lo simply slow down and bump it into neutral...when you get down to 2-3 MPH press the 4Lo button.

Being stationary is fine too but sometimes won't allow the shift to take place if everything isn't lined up just right. Rolling at a few MPH give everything a chance to do just that. Should reward you with a nice solid "clunk".


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;909907 said:


> Meaning if you are on a hill put your left foot on the brake while in neutral to shift into 4lo.


Why would you need to put your left foot on the brake pedal, what is his right foot doing that is so important?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

terrapro;909983 said:


> Why would you need to put your left foot on the brake pedal, what is his right foot doing that is so important?


You know some transfer case don't shift easy so your right foot push it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mkwl;909869 said:


> Alright- another stupid question here- what is the proper procedure for putting the transfer case in 4LO. My truck has the pushbutton 4WD (on dash)- the owners manual says something to the effect of being in neutral with the truck running and moving at 1-3MPH...??? What if I'm not on a gentile hill?
> ..





terrapro;909983 said:


> Why would you need to put your left foot on the brake pedal, what is his right foot doing that is so important?


i think he was worried about rolling ,so left foot on brake and right on gas to move it a little .Just a little extra control.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;910025 said:


> i think he was worried about rolling ,so left foot on brake and right on gas to move it a little .Just a little extra control.


I don't think that will do much good in neutral.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;910025 said:


> so left foot on brake and right on gas to move it a little .Just a little extra control.


Right pedal isn't gonna move it when it's in neutral.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;910035 said:


> Right pedal isn't gonna move it when it's in neutral.


I'm trying to save myself here and your not helping! 
OK,when he shifts out of neutral his left foot is on the brake in case he starts to roll, and the right foot to goose it till it locks into 4 lo. Can I go know?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL :laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;910048 said:


> I'm trying to save myself here and your not helping!
> OK,when he shifts out of neutral his left foot is on the brake in case he starts to roll, and the right foot to goose it till it locks into 4 lo. Can I go know?


You can go but if you do that too many times you're not gonna go for long.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- so I'm driving- put the trans in neutral, wait until I'm going like 3MPH, then push the 4LO button, once the light comes on steady, pop the trans back in gear, and to put it back in 2HI, slow down to 3MPH, neutral, push 2HI button, and put trans back in gear when the 2HI light comes on steady......correct?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mkwl;910110 said:


> Okay- so I'm driving- put the trans in neutral, wait until I'm going like 3MPH, then push the 4LO button, once the light comes on steady, pop the trans back in gear, and to put it back in 2HI, slow down to 3MPH, neutral, push 2HI button, and put trans back in gear when the 2HI light comes on steady......correct?


You got it. The procedure is the same for the guys lucky enough to have a transfer case lever.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;910048 said:


> I'm trying to save myself here and your not helping!
> OK,when he shifts out of neutral his left foot is on the brake in case he starts to roll, and the right foot to goose it till it locks into 4 lo. Can I go know?


We don't get many chances to pick on you, so NO. You *CANNOT* go now:laughing:

Maybe GV is used to having to use his foot to assist shifting the t-case.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

mkwl;910110 said:


> Okay- so I'm driving- put the trans in neutral, wait until I'm going like 3MPH, then push the 4LO button, once the light comes on steady, pop the trans back in gear, and to put it back in 2HI, slow down to 3MPH, neutral, push 2HI button, and put trans back in gear when the 2HI light comes on steady......correct?


I thought to take it out of 4Lo you had to hit the 4Hi button first while the truck was in neutral? Thats the way I do it anyways. 4Hi it doesn't matter. I always switch to 4Lo when I'm not moving but thats just me I guess.

As for the plowing in 4Hi or 4Lo, I think you'll find that most plow in 4Hi. Hell you get enough ballast in the back end and you can be like PhilBilly and plow in 2Hi.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

William B.;910678 said:


> I thought to take it out of 4Lo you had to hit the 4Hi button first while the truck was in neutral? Thats the way I do it anyways.


Not necessary. You can switch from 4Lo directly to 2Hi if you wish.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

While we're on the topic of 4x4 and whatnot- what fluid is best for my transfer case? And front end? and rear end (G80)? I had the rear-end fluid changed when I had my e-brake system re-done (had to pull backing plates and get into pumpkin to do so), so I guess the rear-end is okay- but the front diff and t-case are due for a change...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You're asking good questions Matt.


Front diff - either standard issue 80W-90 gear oil, or synthetic 79W-90 is an excellent choice if you don't mind the extra cost.

Rear diff - 75W-90 full synthetic gear oil.

T-case - Either full synthetic Dexron ATF or a synthetic manual trans lubricant (MTL) from any of the various brands, Pennzoil, Royal purple etc.


----------



## BossTripEdge (Dec 17, 2009)

Just leave your truck running put it in neutral shift into 4x4 hi let the light come on then shift into 4x4 low when you here it lock put the truck in drive and take it eazy. We have 7 trucks in our fleet and we use 4x4 hi unles we are pushing wet heavy snow then 4x4 low at a low speed.
hope i can help


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;910817 said:


> You're asking good questions Matt.
> 
> Front diff - either standard issue 80W-90 gear oil, or synthetic 79W-90 is an excellent choice if you don't mind the extra cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Also- I'm a little worried about the lower drain plug on my G80, it's REALLY rusted in there- any tips on getting it out? I assume I just use a regular socket (without the socket) to get it out? Is there anything I risk damaging by putting a breaker bar on it until it comes free (hopefully)?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

If I end up pulling off the pumpkin- is the gasket/bolts re-useable? They put on a new cover/bolts/gasket over the summer- but he doesn't remember what fluid they put in- just that it was "gear lube" which concerns me a bit...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can try the drain plug with no ill defects other than possibly rounding it off, and if you do simply pull the cover instead, no major loss. Most axles didn't have drain plugs in them up until the last 10 years anyway, thus it was necessary to remove the covers for draining.

No need for a gasket for re-install, RTV works better.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;911996 said:


> You can try the drain plug with no ill defects other than possibly rounding it off, and if you do simply pull the cover instead, no major loss. Most axles didn't have drain plugs in them up until the last 10 years anyway, thus it was necessary to remove the covers for draining.
> 
> No need for a gasket for re-install, RTV works better.


Thanks- is there any way to tell if the correct fluid was put in? The shop claims they used what GM recommended (synthetic 75W-90)- he said he called a GM dealer to confirm- so I guess the rear-end doen't really ned to be changed again since he just did ti like 3 months ago.

I did get fluid for the t-case and front diff- will change those when I have some time at home...

If dino 75W-90 was used (before), what effect would it have?

I'd go ahead and change the back diff- but with the oil at $12/qt,and needing 5 qts, seems like a waste to throw out fluid with only 3K miles on it...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Just a FYI Matt, I changed out the rear diff fluid in my truck over the summer and the drain plug came out with no problem. I wouldn't be afraid to use it to drain the fluid out.

Only thing I wish I had at the time was a good pump to put fluid back into the diffs. I bought a little cheapo one from Oriellys and was so pissed off by the time I got done attempting to use it. You wouldn't think making a little pump to pump fluid out of a oil container would be that hard to make. You will want something similar to refill the diffs, especially the front. There is barely enough room to get a bottle up there and fill it back up.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;912086 said:


> Thanks- is there any way to tell if the correct fluid was put in? The shop claims they used what GM recommended (synthetic 75W-90)- he said he called a GM dealer to confirm- so I guess the rear-end doen't really ned to be changed again since he just did ti like 3 months ago.
> 
> I did get fluid for the t-case and front diff- will change those when I have some time at home...
> 
> ...


No easy way to positively identify what they used in the rear diff. You'll just have to take their word for it that they used the right fluid or else change it again yourself to know for sure. but honestly I wouldn't sweat it as long as the G80 is functioning correctly. Run a year or so to get some of the investment from it and then change it. Even for the piece of mind if nothing else.


----------

